# ruggles reef..... does it REALLY exist?



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

i have heard several people talking about ruggles reef. the best directions i have been able to come up with is "it between huron and vermilion" will someone PLEASE post gps cords/fow/something useful to go on. thanks VERY much. theres a lot of water between huron and vermilion.  EZbite


----------



## River Walker (Apr 7, 2004)

Put in at Cranberry Creek,you only need to go a few hundred yards NE of the marina,and you'll be right on the reef.


----------



## cnmrosko (Jun 8, 2004)

Buy or look at a navigation chart and you can see exactly where it's at for your self...It's about 5 miles long and about 1 mile wide ..It runs parallel to the shore between Vermilion and Huron...


----------



## Buckeye Ron (Feb 3, 2005)

ezbite
The GPS coordinates for Ruggles Beach are 41-23.101/82-28.349. Water depth goes from 5 ft to 15 ft and then drops to 24 ft to 25 ft according to the map Lake Erie Western Basin. Hope this helps,  
Ron


----------



## Fish Tale (Apr 12, 2004)

It's not named on this map but this is what I thought to be the reef.

http://www.topozone.com/map.asp?lat=41.40027&lon=-82.46184&datum=nad83&u=6&layer=DRG25&size=l&s=100


----------



## kasting king (Aug 17, 2006)

E Z Bite

I have fished there the last 4 weeks, just north of the marina, and to the castle, and have done very well. from 14' to 32' of water drifting and trolling worm harnesses and cranks. deep early and shallow in the evining. hope this helps, i am a newbee


----------



## OhYeah (Apr 29, 2005)

Great site FishTale ! thanks
I was able to zero in on what the locals call the Water Works humps.
I lost all saved gps marks on my handheld, and those were "very" important to me. 

GR


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

thanks to all... i guess it does exist. shouldn't be hard to find now!!  EZbite


----------



## toboso (Apr 14, 2004)

There are no walleye on that bar, especially that point from 20-25 feet


----------



## harrypautter (Jan 29, 2005)

Ruggle's reef is real and I snapped my pole while trolling over it and hit a snag.


----------



## Bobinstow90 (Apr 13, 2006)

toboso........are you fibbin? walleye dont bite fer fibbers ya know!


----------



## Fishers of Men (Jul 29, 2005)

ezbite said:


> thanks to all... i guess it does exist. shouldn't be hard to find now!!  EZbite


EZ, when I get home tomorrow I'll look at my plotter and give ya my favorite parts of it there.


----------



## bananaboat (Jun 6, 2006)

Waht are the water works humps/ What are the coordinates?


----------



## krustydawg (Apr 26, 2004)

bananaboat said:


> Waht are the water works humps/ What are the coordinates?


The "Hump" as us locals refer to it, is west of the Huron Pier. In the attached link west of the horseshoe (white area on the map). Go to the middle of the breakwall and troll west, you will find the hump. Don't run too far west near shore or your prop will be eating rocks, you have to know where that point is or you will have issues, the depth goes from 10 ft. to 3 ft. before you know it. I've seen guys out there before that have never fished the area run aground. 

http://www.topozone.com/map.asp?lat=41.40284&lon=-82.55852&datum=nad83&u=6&layer=DRG25&size=l&s=50


----------



## Guest (Oct 12, 2007)

Hey Krusty are you getting the small boat ready for the night eye,s? Maybe we can hookup this year.


----------



## krustydawg (Apr 26, 2004)

tubuzz2 said:


> Hey Krusty are you getting the small boat ready for the night eye,s? Maybe we can hookup this year.


The red zeppelin (small boat) will be ready come November after I get the bigger boat cleaned up and ready for hibernation, plan on pulling her 11-3. We will definitely get out and spank some eyes:B Give me a ring when you get a chance.


----------

